# „Deep Purple“-Legende Jon Lord ist tot



## DER SCHWERE (17 Juli 2012)

Der britische Musiker Jon Lord († 71) ist tot!

Die Deep-Purple-Legende ist im Alter von 71 Jahren nach langer Krebserkrankung gestorben.

Der Keyboarder der legendären Rockband erlitt am Montag eine tödliche Lungenembolie, wie auf seiner Website mitgeteilt wurde. Der Brite sei in London im Beisein seiner Familie verstorben, hieß es. Emily Freeman von The Agency Group, die Lord bei all seinen Live-Auftritten vertrat, bestätigte die Nachricht in einer E-Mail. Der Musiker litt seit längerem an Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs.

Lord war als Mitglied von Deep Purple an einigen der bekanntesten Songs der Rockgruppe beteiligt, darunter „Smoke on the Water”. Nach seinem Ausscheiden aus der Band 2002 war Lord erfolgreich als Solokünstler unterwegs.

Via Twitter sprachen etliche Künstler wie Tom Morello von Rage Against the Machine und Steve Lukather von Toto ihr Beileid aus und erinnerten an Lords musikalische Erfolge.

Erst vor wenigen Wochen hatte Lord einen geplanten Auftritt in Deutschland abgesagt. Auf seiner Website hieß es damals, dass es „keinen Anlass zur Sorge” gebe. Im vergangenen Jahr hatte Lord seinen Fans mitgeteilt, dass er an Krebs leide und sich eine Auszeit von seinen Auftritten nehmen werde, um sich einer Behandlung zu unterziehen. „Ich werde natürlich weiterhin Musik schreiben”, schrieb Lord im August 2011. „In meiner Welt muss das einfach Teil der Therapie sein und ich gehe fest davon aus, dass ich nächstes Jahr wieder in guter Form bin.

Seine musikalischen Anfänge feierte Lord am Klavier. Von der klassischen Musik wechselte er später zum Rock 'n' Roll. Nach seinem Umzug nach London, um dort eine Schauspielschule zu besuchen, trat er 1964 der Bluesband Artwoods bei. Später tourte er mit den Flowerpot Men, die vor allem für ihren Song „Let's Go To San Francisco” bekannt sind.

1968 wurde Lord Mitglied von Deep Purple. Von Anfang an versuchte Lord, seine klassischen Ambitionen und seinen Status als Rockmusiker - in einer der wildesten Bands der damaligen Zeit - unter einen Hut zu bringen. Die Band folgte ihm bei Kompositionen wie „April” und vor allem dem „Concerto”, das 1999 zum 30-jährigen Jubiläum noch einmal auf einer internationalen Tournee mit Orchester aufgeführt wurde. Die britische Rockband verkaufte bis zu ihrer Auflösung im Jahr 1976 mehr als 100 Millionen Alben.

Lord schloss sich später der britischen Hard-Rock-Band Whitesnake an, ehe er wieder zu Deep Purple wechselte, die sich 1984 neu gründeten. „Ich habe mich nie als Rock'n'Roll-Musiker gesehen, sondern als Musiker betrachtet”, sagte er später in einem Interview. „In der Mitte meiner Karriere war ich ein wenig von meinem Weg abgekommen, als ich mich Whitesnake angeschlossen habe. Das war ein Riesenspaß, aber ich denke, ich habe nichts wirklich Wichtiges David Coverdales Liedern hinzugefügt. Ich war ein angestellter Keyboard-Spieler. Aber ich hatte vier Jahre Spaß. Als dann Deep Purple wieder neu anfingen, war ich wieder zuhause...”

Im Nachruf auf seiner Webseite heißt es nun: „Jon geht aus der Dunkelheit ins Licht.”​

Quelle: Bild Online






R.I.P LORD


----------



## Punisher (17 Juli 2012)

R.i.p.


----------



## MichelleRenee (17 Juli 2012)

R.I.P. Jon Lord


----------



## KarlHeinz23 (17 Juli 2012)

Da geht wieder einer, der unsere Musiklandschaft im wesentlichen geprägt. Sein Stil wird uns noch lange erhalten bleiben.


----------

